# Böser Kampfhund



## Tokko (6 März 2009)

​


----------



## astrosfan (7 März 2009)

Vielleicht lebter gar nicht mehr


----------



## Muli (7 März 2009)

Das sind immer die schlimmsten!

Erst seelenruhig daliegen, sich bemalen lassen, aber dann!!! ... einschlafen 


Das riecht nach Kampfhund!


----------



## astrosfan (7 März 2009)

Vielleicht ist er auch Körperschmuck-Fan. Und der Kleine zeichnet erstmal vor, was er später reintätowiert


----------

